
Ask HN: Should I get the new Macbook? - stevenjohns
I&#x27;m currently in the market for a new device. I&#x27;m interested in the i9 15&quot; Macbook but I&#x27;ve heard nothing but bad things lately. However I&#x27;m not sure how much of that is genuine or just being unhappy with change.<p>I had the 2017 Macbook with the touchbar, the large touchpad and the butterfly switches and didn&#x27;t find it as horrible as some people are making it it out to be. Has it gotten worse since then? Have heating issues become more pronounced?<p>What should I do here, HN?
======
burlesona
I’ve got the 2018 model, 15” with most specs maxed out. It’s been a wonderful
daily driver for my development work. If you liked your 2017 then it’s the
same machine, just with better internals, so you’ll probably feel exactly the
same about it.

------
vikramkr
I think the i9 used to run into some throttling and performance issues. I'm
not sure if that's been fixed yet - in general an i7 might be better bang for
your buck in a laptop anyway since you're going to struggle no matter what
with a laptop to take advantage of an i9

------
stevenjohns
For what it's worth, my day job just involves writing code. I'm not doing
anything too fancy on it at all.

If I do get the MacBook, should I go for the i7 or the i9? Assume that the
cost difference in making the leap is half (I can get about a 40%
reimbursement on the total cost).

~~~
throwayEngineer
I consider it bad capitalism. A kid if possible. But I understand if you need
to hit compile on an iOS app

------
stevenjohns
Follow up: I got the 2019 i7.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
PaulHoule
No. Get a Dell.

~~~
stevenjohns
If I get a Dell I'd have to opt for a Hackintosh. There are just too many
little things in MacOS that I find are important to me and they're really
difficult to replicate across in GNU/nix.

~~~
ktpsns
I find this is a fair point. No need to do another rant about Apple.

The one thing to consider (I am sure you do) is just what kind of non-Apple-
hardware you could get for the same amount of money you are willing to spend.
The difference is the entrance fee for Mac software. I am not a Mac user, but
both Linux desktop and Linux-on-Windows got quite mature in the last years

